# Difference in my Phaeton color Glass windows



## geoffrey_fake (Dec 2, 2011)

I am in europe and around here ( Luxembourg and germany) there is quite a lot of Pheatons
And I am chocked that in such expensive car we have different color windows.
I bought my Phaeton second hand to a VW dealer, never sold in private before, and its from 2008 ( date of first registration) When I got it home and walk around the car I saw that the rear window is colored in Green and the other windows are a kind of transparent dark color window
the front window its also a kind of transparent dark color with a kind of sun protection which make it Violet color. ( Appologize please my english)
So all windows have the same color beside the rear one which is green.

I have here the labels in each screen 
I don't know if someone can tell me what they correspond for

Front window - Saint-GOBAIN Sekurit
E8 DOT617 M456 AS1
43R- 003993 
IR- H/A E000234

Doors windows - Saint-GOBAIN Sekurit 
E20 DOT618M500301AS2
43R-00367 
IR E000233


And the Rear Window- Saint-GOBAIN Sekurit
E1 DOT27 M4526 AS2
43R-001106
IR E0001805

I attach a few pictures of how it looks like 













































with summer wheels.

does anyone have the same problem ?
I've seen one other Pheaton exactly like mine ( color outside and inside) with the same green window behind and another one also the same color in out, with a transparent black color in all windows also in the rear one 

its strange

My interior color is bright Gray.


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

You have the IR reflective windows which have a thin metallic layer sandwiched in them. As for your rear window, it could have been caused by the rear window cracking as a result of the wiring harness tube for the boot and the wrong part being used. 

Personally, I wouldn't lose any sleep over it - I couldn't tell the difference between the IR and non-IR windows anyway. It might also mean that you can actually get a GPS/mobile phone signal inside the car as well...

Harry


----------



## geoffrey_fake (Dec 2, 2011)

Actually all glass windows are IR and the one in the front its IR-H/A no idea what does it means the H/A

and no, the rear windows wasn't replaced, it came like that from manufactory, other phaetons have the same kind of different color windows and other not 

in picture we don't see as much as in truth, I never seen a car with different window colors, that's why i am astonished with the phaeton


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

My anti-UV glass (metal layer) has these option numbers described in the erWin printout on-line (also on the build stickers on the car):

4GN/WSS - Laminated windshield with metal layer, with sunshield and viewing window for vehicle identification number

4KV/SSH - Side and rear windows in laminated glass with metal layer

The numbers on the rear glass are:

M502R AS2
43R-001106
E000185
..5


The light is weird today for a photo, but all the windows look much the same, although maybe the windscreen has a very slight extra blue-ish tinge.

Chris


----------



## Drewbedoo (Apr 1, 2012)

*Very pretty car!*

Mine is the same style E43R code. Here in Texas where the SUV and Pickup Trucks are starting to outnumber the cattle, is a very good thing. In the evening when i travel roads and the vehicles snuggle my rear bumper, the lights from behind are nicely dimmed.

Happy Travelling
Drew


----------



## geoffrey_fake (Dec 2, 2011)

Paximus 

Your glass looks all the same indeed :thumbup:


Looking on my erWIN it says 

Front windshield 

4GM / WSS ( Laminated windshield, with sunshield and viewing window for vehicle identification number, heated ) 

all other glass ( side & rear) 

4KV / SSH (Side and rear windows in laminated glass) 

and then 

PDB - ( Laminated glass with metal layer including windshield heating)
( all with IR written on) 

soo all windows are laminated and metal layer but nothing tells about the colors :sly:


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

More information: The parts catalogue on my model year lists 5 windscreen build options in three colours, clear/green/light blue:

4GP = green, LHD
4GN/4GK = clear, no heat, LHD
4GM = light blue, LHD
4GG = light blue, no VIN area, LHD
4GP = green, no heat, VIN etched, RHD
4GN/4GK = light blue, no heat, VIN area, VIN etched, RHD

I think from the list that my car has clear glass (4GN) except in real life it's heated and RHD. :screwy:

Side glass comes in 4KC (green) and 4KV (clear) but only one rear screen is listed:

3D5 845 051N - green glass - discontinued 1/Dec/2011 replaced by 3D5 845 051Q.


That's weird. As you say, there is more than one rear screen colour out there!

Chris


----------



## geoffrey_fake (Dec 2, 2011)

Paximus indeed its weird 

Where do you find the codes as here ? 

*4GP = green, LHD
4GN/4GK = clear, no heat, LHD
4GM = light blue, LHD
4GG = light blue, no VIN area, LHD
4GP = green, no heat, VIN etched, RHD
4GN/4GK = light blue, no heat, VIN area, VIN etched, RHD*

I cannot find that anywhere 


Ive found another pic where you can see the difference


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

That's a nice photo. But I think that the rear screen looks the same colour as the side windows in that rainy light...

Those codes are listed in some of the databases you can acquire from eBay, I don't think they are in erWin.

Chris


----------



## WillemBal (Nov 20, 2010)

Here are some more codes to digest:

3D1845011F
windshield glass (laminated) with tinted zone
green lhd / PR-4GH,8N3

3D1845011Q
windscreen glass (laminated) with tinted zone and view window for chassis number
green lhd / PR-LOL,4GP, 8N3

3D1845011H
windscreen glass (lam.ins.) with tinted zone
light blue lhd / PR-4GK,8N3

3D1845011R
windscreen glass (lam.ins.) with tinted zone and view window for chassis number
light blue lhd / PR-LOL,4GN, 8N3

3D1845011K
windscreen glass (laminated, insulated) heated, with tinted zone
light blue lhd / PR-4GG,8N3

3D1845011L
windscreen glass (laminated, insulated) heated with tinted zone and view window for chassis number
light blue lhd / PR-4GM,8N3

3D2845011Q	
windscreen glass (laminated) with tinted zone and view window for chassis number / *include chassis number * *when ordering *
green rhd / PR-LOR,4GP, 8N3

3D2845011R
windscreen glass (lam.ins.) with tinted zone and view window for chassis number / *include chassis number * *when ordering *
light blue rhd / PR-LOR,4GN, 8N3

3D2845011S
windscreen glass (lam.ins.) with tinted zone and view window for chassis number / *include chassis number * *when ordering *
light blue heated rhd / PR-LOR,4GM, 8N3

Door windows seem to be available in green or clear glass.



> But I think that the rear screen looks the same colour as the side windows in that rainy light...


There is some additional code on the windshield, saying AS1 (windshield) and AS2 (other windows). AS1 means American Standard 1, implying that the transparency of the window is larger than 70%. In USA, this is mandatory. AS2 means: transparency less than 70%. 

Willem


----------



## geoffrey_fake (Dec 2, 2011)

WillemBall

thanks for the update


----------



## geoffrey_fake (Dec 2, 2011)

WillemBall


Now I know what is my front windshield 
*3D1845011L
windscreen glass (laminated, insulated) heated with tinted zone and view window for chassis number
light blue lhd / PR-4GM,8N3*

litle question

Do you have any info concerning the doors and rear window?

its 4KV / SSH (Side and rear windows in laminated glass) 

ref, of my rear window 
- Saint-GOBAIN Sekurit
E1 DOT27 M4526 AS2
43R-001106
IR E0001805

and side window 
Doors windows -
Saint-GOBAIN Sekurit
E20 DOT618M500301AS2
43R-00367
IR E000233

Thanks a lot in advance.

Geo


----------



## WillemBal (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi Geo,

It looks like you have green windows in the doors and rear, and the blue one for your windshield.
The rear and door windows do not come in many flavours, in contrast to the windshield. These are the two main ones, with some variants based on the wheel basis of the car.
*4KC	tinted side and rear windows, green, heat reflecting glass
4KV	laminated with metal film side and rear windows, clear*

Should you wish to compare your windows with others, and to enjoy some talking, wining, cigarring etc. with fellow Phaeton owners, then please check out *Lowlands-GTG-June-10th-2012*, to be held in the centre of the Netherlands.

Hope to see you then,

Willem


----------



## geoffrey_fake (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks a lot
For the invitation

I will look at it and check the way in the GPS. 

Cheers 

Geo


----------

